# Hydro Stealth Grow Cabinet



## tater_salad (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm considering purchasing this stealth cabinet on Ebay. It seems like a good deal for a stealth box. (About $550 with shipping). Does anybody out there have this box? Enclosed pic with info attached.


----------



## umbra (Jan 7, 2008)

The majority of growers here build their boxes. The DIY section is great. Most have found that they can build the same thing for much less. You can too.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 7, 2008)

True, True

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## BenDover (Jan 7, 2008)

It looks like it's pretty nice. If I had $600 and didn't mind spending it on something pre-fabricated with all of the nice bells and whistles, I would buy it. 

I'm definitely a DIY kinda guy though. 

My $.02


----------

